# HDNet Films' "Enron" gets Oscar nomination



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*Documentary opened in theatres and on HDNet Movies; now available on DVD*

HDNet announced that its HDNet Films-produced "Enron: The Smartest Guys in the Room" has been
nominated for an Academy Award in the Best Documentary Feature category. The news is significant
because "Enron" is the first movie to ever be distributed in the same-day release strategy, making a
joint debut in theaters and on HDNet Movies on the same day (April 22, 2005).

"Enron: The Smartest Guys in the Room" is the inside story of one of history's greatest business
scandals, in which top executives of America's 7th largest company walked away with over one billion
dollars while investors and employees lost everything.

The film features Fortune reporters Bethany McLean and Peter Elkind, who were among the first
journalists to raise questions about Enron and who co-authored the best-selling book "The Smartest
Guys in the Room." Using insider accounts and incendiary corporate audio and videotapes, Gibney
shows the almost unimaginable personal excesses of the Enron hierarchy and the utter moral vacuum
that posed as corporate philosophy.

HDNet and HDNet Movies networks are available on a national basis via DirecTV, DISH Network, 
Adelphia, Bright House Networks, Charter Communications, Insight Communications, Time Warner
Cable and many other cable companies affiliated with the National Cable Television Cooperative.

www.HD.net


----------



## AcuraCL (Dec 12, 2005)

Great film. Hope they win.


----------

